
Looking for experienced and qualified freelancers for my new site - workgatherli
https://www.gatherli.com/
======
workgatherli
Working with Gatherli we bring the jobs to your inbox. No more struggle to
find clients. We guarantee payment, every job you work with us gets you a
legally binding contract and a salaried wage. Lastly, there is no obligation,
outside of the work brought to you by Gatherli, you can take as many other
jobs as you want. Use us as a base income while you pursue other gigs, or take
multiple jobs with us!

We are looking for people with at least 2-3 years experience in technical or
business related skills.

If this sounds interesting, head to our site to sign up before we officially
launch! Please have your own computer, and be available to work remotely.

